# turner axle or gorilla axle?



## byrd

i have a beefed up 07 brute 750 and i jus snapped one of my gorilla axles like it was a twig, so i was wondering should i stick w my gorillas or go for the turner. which is better and who has tried both.....


----------



## walker

i personally think that gorilla axle aren't what they use to be .. turners are expensive .. but turners from what i hear are stout. i would try turners


----------



## byrd

i tried to call turners today but they were already closed. do u know the price on them


----------



## blue beast

they are about $350. i only found one for selection.this was not at turner . but dont mean they arent cheaper at turner . i would email them or keep trying on the phone. they might not be back till monday.


----------



## 1bigforeman

Sent you a pm...


----------



## Bootlegger

I heard Turners were very good....anyone you know have any? I think Gorilla is WAY over priced IMO.


----------



## byrd

nah i dont know anybody with the turners. im thinking bout giving the a shot tho


----------



## bigblackbrute

rhinos r good to in my opinion and not near as high as gorilla and turners. i have one it holds up to 31s no problem. gorilla has fell way off wit ther products jus my opinion.


----------



## byrd

yeah i was thinking they have to cuz i havent ridden my that hard n it snapped so easy. i mean i was jus playing in my yard after tuning a lil and my brute started pulling real bad so i hopped off and saw my axle destroyed. im glad i wasnt in a mudhole somewhere


----------



## blue beast

goggle turner axle, wil have some choices to pick from... if ur trying to find someone who carries them

did not know if they meant who carries them or ... who has them on the bike but here is a post to look at
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7443&highlight=turner+axles
this is from rubberdown he has them . for back up , i think he has a set on his bike also


----------



## monsterbrute750

I would go with Turner.I don't run them,but they have helped me out[the shop]when I was in a bind and needed a stock axle rebuilt before a trip.They are very helpful when you have issues with anything they build.Be it an engine kit or axle.They are local here in Houston and back up what they sell....unlike some of the others.


----------



## meangreen360

Turners!FTW


----------



## filthyredneck

I would like to have a set of Turners under my bike but I was told they'd be $500+ because of the 6" lift. I have the new Gorillas (bigger guts in the CV's) under it right now and have had only 1 problem so far and it was only minor... they run $450, but still have about 8 or 9 months worth of warranty on them so not gonna worry about it for now. As far as Turner's work goes though.... my motor was built by Turner Cycles out of Humble, Tx... meangreen360, monsterbrute750, Walker, and several others on here have seen the power it produces and I think all would agree that Turner did a top notch job on the build.


----------



## monsterbrute750

:rockn:
Yep.Filthy can stand that beast up with no problems.
And Turner's customer service is top notch.
There was one occasion when I snapped an axle on my Rhino right before a big trip I had planned.I ordered a new axle from Tejas in Highlands and paid to have it Next Day Air.Well,long story short they dropped the ball.I called up Turner and they rebuilt mine in 20 min while I waited and was back in business.So after that experience,they definately gained a customer.


----------



## walker

and they will build whatever you want. i've seen some monster axles come from turner


----------



## Rubberdown

I'm installing my rear Nitros tomorrow on my 850 since we have a big trip planned next week and one of my rears is clicking bad now. I'll bring the stock rears as backups and hope I wont need to use them, but I will have to take my time and break in the new Nitros.

I have a Gorilla refurb hopefully showing up tomorrow for the wifes RZR, it will also be going in before our trip since shes got a click too 

As for both brands, I run both of them, I like both of them, both companies have their pro's and cons but both ar the leading brands when it comes to heavy duty axles. 

We are a dealer for both companies, so if you need one, let me know what axle and I'm sure we can save you a few $$$ off the retail price.


----------

